# All'insegna del divertimento



## alexielx

Salve a tutti, vorrei un consiglio su come tradurre la frase "all'insegna del divertimento". Sto traducendo la presentazione di un hotel (dall'italiano al francese) e la frase completa è: 
"Quest'anno siamo pronti per ripartire con tante fantastiche novità all'insegna dello Spirito Libero!" 
Io ho tradotto:
"Cette année nous sommes prêt à répartir avec beaucoup des nouveautés [...]"
Non saprei proprio come rendere il nostro modo di dire "all'insegna", qualcuno ha idee? Grazie a tutti in anticipo


----------



## Paulfromitaly

alexielx said:


> Salve a tutti, vorrei un consiglio su come tradurre la frase "all'insegna del divertimento". Sto traducendo la presentazione di un hotel (dall'italiano al francese) e la frase completa è:
> "Quest'anno siamo pronti per ripartire con tante fantastiche novità all'insegna dello Spirito Libero!"
> Io ho tradotto:
> "Cette année nous sommes prêt à répartir avec beaucoup des nouveautés [...]"
> Non saprei proprio come rendere il nostro modo di dire "all'insegna", qualcuno ha idee? Grazie a tutti in anticipo



Mi domando cosa possa voler dire "spirito libero" parlando do un Hotel..che la gente può fare tutto quello che vuole?


----------



## Corsicum

Des propositions ?
_Cette année ....sera sous l’égide de la diversification et de la nouveauté_
_Cette année ....sera celle de la diversification_
_Cette année .... sera celle de la nouveauté_
*Cette année ....sera l’année de la nouveauté*
_Cette année .....sera marquée par l’innovation_


----------



## matoupaschat

Come suggerisce Corsicum (ciao). 
Una traduzione più "aderente" sarebbe "Cette année nous repartons avec plein de nouveautés toutes placées sous le signe de... l'imagination(?)/la liberté d'esprit(?)/...(?)"


----------



## alexielx

Paulfromitaly said:


> Mi domando cosa possa voler dire "spirito libero" parlando do un Hotel..che la gente può fare tutto quello che vuole?



Me lo domando anche io, ma il testo mi è stato inviato così... non sapete quante altre "castronerie" contiene!

Corsicum e Paulfromitaly, grazie mille per i suggerimenti!


----------

